# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Sorbus aucuparia

## 11panos04

Υπαρχει αυτο το δεντρο στη χωρα μας;;;Αναλογο δεντρο ή θαμνος πιθανως,που να εχει εξισου μεγαλη προτιμηση απ τα ιθαγενη πουλια μας;;;

Φιλικα

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο εδω ειναι μερικες πληροφοριες!! δεν βαζω link γιατι υπαρχουν πολλες διαφημισεις. 

*Σουρβιά (Sorbus sp) domestica*

Η Σουρβιά είναι φυλλοβόλο μετρίου ύψους δένδρο, και ανήκει στην οικογένεια των Ροδανθών (Rosaceae). Αναπτύσσεται σε  πλούσια σε θρεπτικές ουσίες εδάφη, και ανθίζει τον Μάιο. Ευδοκιμεί σχεδόν σε όλη την Ελλάδα στις ορεινές περιοχές. Τα άνθη της είναι λευκά και μικρά. Οι καρποί της είναι  σαρκώδης, κόκκινοι, πορτοκαλί, κίτρινοι ή καστανωποί. Όπως και άλλα  αυτοφυή δέντρα της Ελλάδας που  μένουν  ανεκμετάλλευτα, έτσι και η σουρβιά έχει ξεχαστεί και οι  καρποί της δεν βρίσκονται στις αγορές. Δεν υπάρχει οργανωμένη παραγωγή η εκμετάλλευση, και μόνο κάποιοι ντόπιοι πληθυσμοί τους χρησιμοποιούν. Τα σούρβα πριν ωριμάσουν έχουν στυφή γεύση. Οι καρποί  θεωρούνται ώριμοι όταν σκουρύνει το χρώμα τους αργά το φθινόπωρο, και τότε είναι ιδιαίτερα εύγεστοι. Πολλές φορές συλλέγονται από το έδαφος αφού πέσουν από το δένδρο, η μαζεύονται ανώριμοι και αφήνονται σε προσήλιο μέρος  για να ολοκληρωθεί η ωρίμανσή τους.


Τα σουρβία είναι σπάνιος άγριος καρπός του δάσους  που μοιάζουν με μικρό μήλο. Τρώγονται ωμά, και γίνονται μαρμελάδα, ενώ γίνονται έρευνες για τη συμβολή του καρπού κατά του διαβήτη. Το παραπάνω τουλάχιστον προσπαθούν να εντοπίσουν  οι έρευνες που διεξάγονται για την υπογλυκαιμική  δράση του φυτού. Το δένδρο υπάρχει σε μεγάλους πληθυσμούς στη περιοχή του Πηλίου χωρίς να γίνεται συστηματική καλλιέργεια. Στο Πήλιο σήμερα ευδοκιμούν περισσότερα από χίλια είδη φυτών ήμερης και άγριας βλάστησης.  Ένα από αυτά, άγνωστο σε πολλούς αλλά με ενδιαφέρουσες ιδιότητες, είναι η σορβιά. Ειδικότερα, συναντάμε σήμερα δέντρα στην περιοχή της «Μονής Σορβιάς», στον Άγιο Λαυρέντιο καθώς και διάσπαρτα δέντρα σε όλο το Πήλιο. 
Σε αρκετές ευρωπαϊκές χώρες καταβάλουν προσπάθειες για τη συστηματική καλλιέργεια δέντρων του δάσους με καρπούς όπως η τζιτζιφιά, η κρανιά,η κουμαριά και άλλα, και προσπαθούν για τη διάθεση στην αγορά και την μεταποίηση της παραγωγής τους σε ιδιαίτερα προϊόντα. Τα είδη αυτά μπορούν να καλλιεργηθούν σε ημιορεινές και ορεινές περιοχές, που άλλες καλλιέργειες δεν ευδοκιμούν και να συμβάλουν στην αξιοποίηση αυτών και στην αύξηση του εισοδήματος των κατοίκων των περιοχών.
*
Παραδοσιακές χρήσεις.*

Στο παρελθόν χρησιμοποιούσαν τα σούρβα  σαν φάρμακο για την διάρροια,  σαν ρυθμιστή της κυκλοφορίας του φλεβικού συστήματος, σε ανωμαλίες του κυκλοφορικού, κατά την εμμηνόπαυση, στην αντιμετώπιση των κιρσών και του συνδρόμου "βαριών ποδιών". Τα λουλούδια της, σαν αφέψημα ή έκχυμα για τον καθαρισμό  του οργανισμού, σαν διουρητικά, στην αντιμετώπιση  κολικών, και του βήχα.

----------


## jk21

Η σωβρια (ή αγριοσωβρια )  εχει πραγματι καρπους που επιλεγονται και στη φυση απο αρκετα πουλια και τις καρδερινες
*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature (ποστ 31 και 35 )*ειναι δενδρο που υπαρχει στην ελληνικη φυση ,κυριως βεβαια στα ορεινα 
επισημα (σε προγραμμα καταγραφης ) υπαρχουν καταγραφες εδω
http://filotis.itia.ntua.gr/species/d/115/

και εδω για το ημερη σωβρια 
http://filotis.itia.ntua.gr/species/d/114/

υπαρχουν και αλλα υποειδη 

μοιαζει μαζι της αλλα δεν ειναι ιδια φυτα ,τοσο ο πυρακανθος οσο και ο κραταιγος .ειναι και τα δυο τροφη των πουλιων στη φυση 
εδω αναλυτικα στοιχεια για το φυτο 

http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/a/ashmo076.html

* ΠΑΝΟ τα ειχαμε πει αν θυμασαι καποια στιγμη στα προφιλ για το sorbus aucuparia

----------


## 11panos04

Στα ορεινα...δλδ αν για μια περιοχη κοντα σε θαλασσα που το θελω,δεν...

Φιλικα

----------


## jk21

πιστευω αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με αλατι στο εδαφος ,θα βγει και εκει αλλα σιγουρα δεν θα εχει την ιδια αναπτυξη .και τα ελατα που ειναι πολυ δυσκολα σε χαμηλο υψομετρο ,στα βορεια προαστεια της αθηνας ,σε καποια κτηματα υπαρχουν

----------


## geam

απλά για την ιστορία οι καρπόι της είναι στο μέγεθος που έχει το μπαχάρι.... και πολλά πουλιά δεν έχουν μαθει να τόυς τρώνε...

----------


## 11panos04

Θα μαθουν,θα μαθουν...ας βρεθει πρωτα με το καλο...Εχω επικοινωνησει με ενα φυτωριο,για πληροφοριες,τιμες κλπ,θα με κατατοπισουν σχετικα απο εκει.Ευχαριστω.

Φιλικα

----------

